# Solved: Windows Media Center 7 problem



## Xando (Jul 1, 2011)

hello, I'm new here but i have been having this problem since i reinstalled my Windows 7. Windows Media Center isn't showing Internet TV option in the menu. I have tried at least 6 different solutions, maybe more i lost count, by googling but none of them seem to work.

I'm using Windows 7 Ultimate x64.


----------



## Xando (Jul 1, 2011)

I've tried updating, allowing WMC through the fire wall, manually updating WMC through cmd prompt, deactivating the feature then reactivating it, running through the setup with both custom and express, and running as administrator.

Nothing seems to be working. I could really use some help =\

UPDATE: I reinstalled Windows 7 again. This time i made some progress, media center is showing the sports option in the menu, last time that wasn't there. Still no Internet TV option, i am in the US so it should be there. *sigh*


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I assume that you've covered the basics?

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Watch-Internet-TV-in-Windows-Media-Center

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Set-up-a-TV-signal-in-Windows-Media-Center


----------



## Xando (Jul 1, 2011)

i have. I mostly want Internet TV back so i can log in to my Netflix account and stream via media center. I tried installing the netflix addon through a third party but it fails all the time.

Before my previous windows install it worked fine, now the option doesn't show up at all, i get the everything else but Internet TV.

Is there a manual install for this kind of thing? like an exe or an msi?


----------



## Xando (Jul 1, 2011)

I finally got it working using instruction from thegreenbutton.com.
http://experts.windows.com/frms/win...ed_home/f/114/p/97522/515499.aspx?PageIndex=8



> 1) Removed Media Center using Control Panel>Programs and Features>Turn Windows Features on or off.
> 
> 2) Restart computer. Then go to C:\Program Data\Microsoft\ehome folder. Remove all files and folders in ehome
> 
> ...


----------

